# Shifa Orientation Day



## ohmar (Jun 3, 2015)

Who is going on the 6th of December for Orientation day at Shifa? I haven't received any news for visits, and I've paid the fees as well. Has anyone else had contact with Shifa and is the white coat ceremony still happening then?


----------



## mclovin (Oct 31, 2015)

ill be going , it should happen


----------



## will95 (Nov 12, 2015)

im going too . 

I didnt get any communication from their side either after submitting my fee . i called them and they said theyll send an email in the first week of dec but probs a little earlier


----------



## Ramallamas (Aug 20, 2015)

Yaa my father said they should be sending an email out soon about all that and hostels too


----------



## ohmar (Jun 3, 2015)

Thanks for the responses guys. I guess it makes sense since they were probably waiting after the results of the international students to be announced. See you guys there!!


----------



## ohmar (Jun 3, 2015)

Check your email! I got one from Shifa for an invitation for the event on the 6th, see you guys there!


----------



## will95 (Nov 12, 2015)

yup! got it too . 

but now im waiting for the accommodation one .....


----------



## mclovin (Oct 31, 2015)

Got it aswell


----------



## Rasim (Oct 25, 2015)

Yep. 

The second page with the photo and the programme is the ''invitation enclosed'' am I right?


----------



## ohmar (Jun 3, 2015)

Yup, that's the invitation. Also, when the fees were submitted, the administration returned a document on the dress code. It says that we aren't allowed to wear jeans or t-shirts (for guys), but when I went for the interview, I saw people in sweatpants and relaxed clothing. Anyone have information?


----------



## moxy (Apr 13, 2014)

ohmar said:


> Yup, that's the invitation. Also, when the fees were submitted, the administration returned a document on the dress code. It says that we aren't allowed to wear jeans or t-shirts (for guys), but when I went for the interview, I saw people in sweatpants and relaxed clothing. Anyone have information?


For the first month the newbies dress smart and after that they start to wear whatever they want. The dress code is not enforced.


----------



## Rasim (Oct 25, 2015)

ohmar said:


> Yup, that's the invitation. Also, when the fees were submitted, the administration returned a document on the dress code. It says that we aren't allowed to wear jeans or t-shirts (for guys), but when I went for the interview, I saw people in sweatpants and relaxed clothing. Anyone have information?


Weird, I received no such thing. Or anything at all, except for the ''receipt'' for the documents submitted. Oh well.


----------



## moxy (Apr 13, 2014)

Rasim said:


> Weird, I received no such thing. Or anything at all, except for the ''receipt'' for the documents submitted. Oh well.


Don't fret. On orientation day you will receive a folder full of information ( rules book, textbook recommendations and dress code etc.)


----------



## ohmar (Jun 3, 2015)

Thanks for the answers Moxy. Anything else we should know before orientation day?


----------



## moxy (Apr 13, 2014)

I wont ruin the experience of you being a fumbling nervous first year by giving to much info. Stop worrying so much and enjoy the ride.

Also you guys should create a facebook page for class of 2020. All years have them. And itd the main way the entire class communicates


----------



## will95 (Nov 12, 2015)

Those who intend to reside in the Hostels 

Have any of you heard from shifa regarding that ? orientation is like right around the corner and i still dont know where ill be staying , or even IF id get a place there .


----------



## Ramallamas (Aug 20, 2015)

will95 said:


> Those who intend to reside in the Hostels
> 
> Have any of you heard from shifa regarding that ? orientation is like right around the corner and i still dont know where ill be staying , or even IF id get a place there .


I still haven't heard anything from them! Hopefully they send something soon because I need to know when to move in


----------



## PindiBoy (Nov 10, 2015)

Are we supposed to wear formal at the orientation this sunday? I mean, it is a ceremony after all. Who else is gonna be there suit-clad?:wacky:


----------



## ohmar (Jun 3, 2015)

lol I'm sure people will come in suits, but it won't make any sense cause you're gonna have to wear a coat on top of your coat  I'm probably just gonna wear nice pants and tuck in a shirt.


----------



## Rasim (Oct 25, 2015)

PindiBoy said:


> Are we supposed to wear formal at the orientation this sunday? I mean, it is a ceremony after all. Who else is gonna be there suit-clad?:wacky:


Anything's fine tbh. Nobody cares what you wear and this isnt a job interview so yeah anything's fine as long as it isnt something outrageously ''off''.


----------



## Mahe12 (Jul 14, 2015)

I want to ask about Shifa Mbbs results ! Why there results are not good ? Today i was viewing on their website mbbs first proff results and i was shocked that too many students were not qualified ! Why is that so ?

- - - Updated - - -

Kindly tell me .....If any one knows 
why is it so there results are not upto the mark .... It is such a good Medical college !


----------



## mclovin (Oct 31, 2015)

I guess that shows the competitive level of the examinations , and I'm sure the number of people not qualifying is the same in all med schools


----------



## anam sheikh (Dec 2, 2015)

Mahe12 said:


> I want to ask about Shifa Mbbs results ! Why there results are not good ? Today i was viewing on their website mbbs first proff results and i was shocked that too many students were not qualified ! Why is that so ?


news flash honey , medical is hard . no one gets 80% and above all the time in med school.
youll probably find a similar pattern in results with other unis


----------



## Ahsun23 (Oct 5, 2015)

What's the passing percentage ?


----------



## anam sheikh (Dec 2, 2015)

btw guys , theres a batch of 2020 group on fb . facebook .com/groups/923634151024886/ 

um theres a space cause this forum isnt letting me post links:red:


----------



## moxy (Apr 13, 2014)

Mahe12 said:


> I want to ask about Shifa Mbbs results ! Why there results are not good ? Today i was viewing on their website mbbs first proff results and i was shocked that too many students were not qualified ! Why is that so ?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


I'm a student at Shifa who just gave my first professional exams (class of 2019) . Our results have not been released yet. The list your referring to is probably for class of 2018 1st proffs.

The results in the list are not out of the ordinary. All Medical colleges have about 10% of students who need to sit supplmentry exams to move to the next year. Most of them do pass and get promoted. If you look at the list it follows this trend.


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Because proffs are hard 


Mahe12 said:


> I want to ask about Shifa Mbbs results ! Why there results are not good ? Today i was viewing on their website mbbs first proff results and i was shocked that too many students were not qualified ! Why is that so ?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


----------



## Mahe12 (Jul 14, 2015)

Proffs are so much tough ;OMG : Actually I was asking this as I'm not an O/A levels student ..I have done only matric and Fsc so you can say I am Ratta based student not Conceptual:red: I think O/A levels students have a strong grip on their concept building as compared to an HSSC student ! 
I am worried and very much confused whether I would be able to study in Shifa or not :? Also I want to ask that what is the difference btw module curriculum and UHS syllabi ?


----------



## moxy (Apr 13, 2014)

Mahe12 said:


> Proffs are so much tough ;OMG : Actually I was asking this as I'm not an O/A levels student ..I have done only matric and Fsc so you can say I am Ratta based student not Conceptual:red: I think O/A levels students have a strong grip on their concept building as compared to an HSSC student !
> I am worried and very much confused whether I would be able to study in Shifa or not :? Also I want to ask that what is the difference btw module curriculum and UHS syllabi ?


It doesn't mater if your alevels or fsc. One of the top students in 2019 class is a fsc student.


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

If you cleared HSSC with ratta and not concepts, you did it wrong. Ratta is a choice, not a curriculum.
For the second part of your question, module system makes segments of various systems into one group and you study them together. The difference between UHS and Shifa is integrated curriculum. At Shifa, you study the cause, background, treatment and complications of a disease at the same time. At UHS, you study only the basics, physiological aspects of a problem and not the disease, treatment and complications at the starting phase. You'll do those in the next years. Integrated curriculum is the new teaching method and PMDC has been told to upgrade to this system in all medical schools by 2025. 



Mahe12 said:


> Proffs are so much tough ;OMG : Actually I was asking this as I'm not an O/A levels student ..I have done only matric and Fsc so you can say I am Ratta based student not Conceptual:red: I think O/A levels students have a strong grip on their concept building as compared to an HSSC student !
> I am worried and very much confused whether I would be able to study in Shifa or not :? Also I want to ask that what is the difference btw module curriculum and UHS syllabi ?


----------

